# Ufc



## SpotandStalk (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow, Dana lost some big time $ tonight.

Tate chokes out Holm

Diaz chokes out McGregor


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2016)

Hmmm... There goes the big money for the Ronda rematch..


----------



## alphachief (Mar 6, 2016)

So glad to see the Irishman get his big mouth shut.  Bet Rousey returns sooner than she originally planned.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 6, 2016)

McGregor bit off more than he could chew.  I just saw some highlights and read about it, but it looked like Conor landed some good shots.  Diaz took them and kept coming.  That's the difference in Conor punching a 145 lb opponent and a 170 lb opponent.  Diaz is too good of a fighter to move up 2 weight classes to take him on.  But, I really respect the fact that he was willing to try it.  Some champs want to sit back and pad their win streak.  Most don't seem interested in taking chances. Taking a non-title fight up two weight classes is about a guy that loves to fight and loves a challenge.  I respect that.  UFC needs more guys who will literally take on anybody anywhere anytime.  Props to Nate.  He got it done.  He's not the greatest fighter in the world, but you have down something if you beat a Diaz brother.

Coming from boxing, I think everybody knew that Holm's weaknesses were on the ground and defending submissions.  I'm not surprised she lost.  It makes the Rousey domination last year all the more shocking though.  Call me old fashion, but I still don't like watching two women beating each other to a bloody pulp.  It just seems wrong.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 6, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> UFC needs more guys who will literally take on anybody anywhere anytime.



FWIW, BJ Penn once fought Lyota Machida at 205. 

I bought this one.  I was more excited about McGregor/Diaz than McGregor/dos Anjos.  I thought CM easily one the first round and was winning the second until Diaz hit him with a couple of good shots.  CM fired right back, though.  He then went for a takedown.  Big mistake against Diaz.

Holm had the fight won, IMO.  Miesha got the late takedown, though, and wouldn't let go.  Nighty night!

I say Rousey walks through Miesha (again) and then gets a rematch with Holm.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 6, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> ... but I still don't like watching two women beating each other to a bloody pulp.  It just seems wrong.



Same here.  

Google "jessica penne vs joanna jdrzyk" for probably the worst example of that.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 6, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> FWIW, BJ Penn once fought Lyota Machida at 205.
> 
> I bought this one.  I was more excited about McGregor/Diaz than McGregor/dos Anjos.  I thought CM easily one the first round and was winning the second until Diaz hit him with a couple of good shots.  CM fired right back, though.  He then went for a takedown.  Big mistake against Diaz.
> 
> ...



Finally got a chance to watch the whole thing.  That was a great fight.  Conor uncorked some shots on him.  Nate ate some nasty leather.  



centerpin fan said:


> Same here.
> 
> Google "jessica penne vs joanna jdrzyk" for probably the worst example of that.



I'll take your word for it.


----------



## joey1919 (Mar 6, 2016)

I never been a big Nate Diaz fan but he's a scrapper, he took some pretty good shots and kept coming. That was the kind of fight everybody wants to see. 

On a side note I bet Conner walks around near 170lbs on a normal day


----------



## joey1919 (Mar 6, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> FWIW, BJ Penn once fought Lyota Machida at 205. .



Yeah and Royce Gracie fought a dude nearly three times his weight


----------



## Buzz (Mar 7, 2016)

joey1919 said:


> Yeah and Royce Gracie fought a dude nearly three times his weight



Well in fairness that was back when people didn't know an armbar from a ham sammich.      Royce Gracie got beaten senseless by Matt Hughes when the thought he could hang with modern MMA fighters.

There is a lot being made of the "two weight classes" but the truth is both Diaz and McGregor are natural 155# fighters.    Nate walks around about 170 and McGregor 165 to 168.  So this was not really a welterweight fight as much as two middleweights that didn't cut weight.  McGregor has an awful ground game.   When he started getting tagged he shot in for a takedown so he could be submitted instead of suffering the bigger ego hit of getting KOd by a guy that he described as hitting like a girl (or something like that).

McGregor will have a difficult time making 145# with the new rules around dehydration and IVs.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 7, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Holm had the fight won, IMO.  Miesha got the late takedown, though, and wouldn't let go.  Nighty night!
> 
> I say Rousey walks through Miesha (again) and then gets a rematch with Holm.



"Roudy" Rhonda Rousey is more like "Rotund" Rhonda Rousey now.   She looks like she needs to back away from the donuts if she ever wants to fight at 135# again.  Again just like McGregor thought, this is going to be tough for her with the dehydration / IV rules - she's not a small framed lady by any means.   Rhonda claims the loss "broke" her.   If they fight, which I'm not convinced Rhonda fights again, it will be interesting if that was just an act to make the uninformed house mom crowd like her more or if she really was broken and crumbles if she can't finish early.

I never liked Rousey.   A horrible sport and was only "unbeatable" because she fights in a division that is probably the worst in all of sports.   I couldn't help but to laugh when some sports writers started claiming she was the best fighter male or female and when Joe Rogan she could beat "half the men in the UFC."  Umm... NO... 

If Tate is smart - she'd point box and stay away from a takedown.  Rousey's stand up sucks.     Still though, if she beats Tate she will lose to Holm again.  She's not a patient fighter and will press the fight with a bad game plan and get beaten up again.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 7, 2016)

Buzz said:


> Again just like McGregor thought, this is going to be tough for her with the dehydration / IV rules -



The amount of weight some of the fighters cut boggles the mind.  I don't know if you saw the Kimbo vs Dada 5000 freakshow on Bellator, but Dada almost died:

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/02/after-bellator-149-loss-dada-5000-hospitalized-due-to-renal-failure


----------



## Scott G (Mar 7, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Bet Rousey returns sooner than she originally planned.



Mystyriously ready to fight now that Holme is no longer champ.



hayseed_theology said:


> But, I really respect the fact that he was willing to try it.  Some champs want to sit back and pad their win streak.  Most don't seem interested in taking chances. Taking a non-title fight up two weight classes is about a guy that loves to fight and loves a challenge.  I respect that.  UFC needs more guys who will literally take on anybody anywhere anytime.



Nailed it.


----------



## joey1919 (Mar 7, 2016)

Buzz said:


> Well in fairness that was back when people didn't know an armbar from a ham sammich.      Royce Gracie got beaten senseless by Matt Hughes when the thought he could hang with modern MMA fighters.



Agreed, things progress, Matt Hughes couldn't be dominant today. Still something to be said for those old fighters who would fight anyone ,anywhere ,anytime


----------



## Scott G (Mar 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow, Dana lost some big time $ tonight.


How exactly? Holme was only a big draw when she fought Rousey. Not like she's a huge name that sells out shows with her name power alone. Conor will continue to fill seats regardless of his loss. Just like Tito and Sonnen, people either love them and will pay to see them win or hate them and will pay to see them lose.

Not to mention there is now a clear cut timeline for Rousey's return. If anything the UFC may be better off with the Holme loss because it guarantees the return of Rousey. Conor will put tails in seats regardless.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 7, 2016)

Scott G said:


> How exactly? Holme was only a big draw when she fought Rousey. Not like she's a huge name that sells out shows with her name power alone. Conor will continue to fill seats regardless of his loss. Just like Tito and Sonnen, people either love them and will pay to see them win or hate them and will pay to see them lose.
> 
> Not to mention there is now a clear cut timeline for Rousey's return. If anything the UFC may be better off with the Holme loss because it guarantees the return of Rousey. Conor will put tails in seats regardless.




Rousey would've come back to fight Holly. Now it's not anywhere near the potential mega fight it was.


----------



## Scott G (Mar 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Rousey would've come back to fight Holly. Now it's not anywhere near the potential mega fight it was.



In time, maybe. But how can we be so sure? Up until Tate won the title Rousey was unsure when she would return because of other obligations (movies, etc) and now suddenly her schedule is cleared up? PFFFT, puhlease! Rousey is scared.

Not to mention the Rousey Home rematch isn't off the table just because she lost the title. She won 3 rounds and lost in the weakest area of her game. She is easily 1 cupcake fight away from another title shot.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 7, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> That's the difference in Conor punching a 145 lb opponent and a 170 lb opponent.  Diaz is too good of a fighter to move up 2 weight classes to take him on.  But, I really respect the fact that he was willing to try it.  Some champs want to sit back and pad their win streak.  Most don't seem interested in taking chances. Taking a non-title fight up two weight classes is about a guy that loves to fight and loves a challenge.  I respect that.



Diaz has spent almost his entire career fighting at 155#.  They agreed not to cut weight, hence 170#.    Both are naturally like 2# apart, so the weight class thing is a non-issue.   Conor has great striking and can push the little guys around.  Don't pretend for a second that he fought a LEGIT 170# fighter because Diaz is a 155# er.   Conor's ground game sucks and Diaz has been stopped by striking one time in 30 fights, so there was a good chance McGregor was going to need a "plan b" to an early knockout and he had nothing of the sort.    Diaz is a much more well rounded fighter than Conor and can take some serious punishment.

The comical thing about McGregor is that he's been built up to be one the greatest ever and the guy has not defended his title a SINGLE TIME.    If he fights RDA next, he'll probably lose, and I don't see him beating Frankie Edgar.    Edgar will take him down and pound him to death - provided he survives the early attack.   Edgar has fought some serious bombers and has never been knocked out and his cardio is at a totally different level than McGregor.  We've entered the era where hype in the UFC is much larger than reality and McGregor is a great example of it.  He very well may fill the holes in his game and go on to be one of the greats, but at the moment he's yet to defend his title a single time.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 7, 2016)

Scott G said:


> In time, maybe. But how can we be so sure? Up until Tate won the title Rousey was unsure when she would return because of other obligations (movies, etc) and now suddenly her schedule is cleared up? PFFFT, puhlease! Rousey is scared.
> 
> Not to mention the Rousey Home rematch isn't off the table just because she lost the title. She won 3 rounds and lost in the weakest area of her game. She is easily 1 cupcake fight away from another title shot.



They may fight again but it won't have the ppv draw it had just a few days ago. 

It will be interesting to see how RR responds to the whipping she took from Holm.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 7, 2016)

Buzz said:


> The comical thing about McGregor is that he's been built up to be one the greatest ever and the guy has not defended his title a SINGLE TIME.



In all fairness to McGregor, he only won the title three months ago.  At best, his first title defense would've been this past weekend.  

Also, let's not forget who he beat to win the title:  Aldo.  Before the CM fight, Aldo hadn't lost in ten years.  He's beaten everybody the UFC has thrown at him, including Faber, Edgar, and Mendes (twice.)  CM knocked him out in thirteen seconds.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 7, 2016)

Anyone can get caught, happens to the best too.  Just saying, let's wait a bit before we start crowning Conor king of UFC until he's at least defended his title several times.  Personally, I think he's not going to have that crown long because he's going to struggle to make weight at 145# and he simply isn't well rounded enough against the bigger guys who will take him down and submit him over and over again.  Well see.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 7, 2016)

I just like the weigh ins when meisha fights.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 7, 2016)

When's the next heavyweight title match?


----------



## Scott G (Mar 8, 2016)

spotandstalk said:


> when's the next heavyweight title match?



198


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 8, 2016)

Scott G said:


> 198



... if they stay healthy.  Of course, Cain Velasquez isn't fighting in this one, so the chances of that are much better.


----------



## Scott G (Mar 11, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> ... if they stay healthy.  Of course, Cain Velasquez isn't fighting in this one, so the chances of that are much better.



IIRC the Cain,Werdum 2 was originally postponed because Werdum hurt his elbow. It was pushed back, then Cain got hurt again. But I agree, I couldn't care less if "Brown Pride" never fights again.

Stipe has really nasty hands, but better make sure his TD defense is rock solid.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 31, 2016)

Rematch set for UFC 200:

http://www.inquisitr.com/2948070/conor-mcgregor-nate-diaz-rematch-to-headline-ufc-200/


----------



## alphachief (Apr 1, 2016)

That rematch will have the same outcome...just quicker the second time around.


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 20, 2016)

Not so fast ...



> Conor McGregor is officially out of the rematch against Nate Diaz in the UFC 200 main event. His fighting future remains unclear.



http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/sp...tch-against-nate-diaz-amid-retirement-rumors/


----------

